# New start in egypt



## Lucky Jackson (May 6, 2012)

Hi, 

I'm new to this site and have read many interesting threads about life in Egypt, with some great responses (particularly from MS-you have extensive knowledge on this topic and I'd value your feedback)

I'm serious about moving to sharm at some point this year but would like some advice on how I pursue this dream safely and realistically.

1) what jobs could a 28 year old female realistically pursue in a male dominated culture?
2) how much is a sufficient amount of money to save before I come? (minimum) 
3) how could meet genuine people who I could form friendships with? For example other young ex-pats in a similar situation
4) is there any places I should avoid?
5) how does medical treatment and health care work in Egypt?

Any advice will be greatly appreciated

Thanks


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Don't do it.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

I don't know Sharm so can't help you in that respect
Jobs...I would guess it would be hotel work,bars or diving schools.
Once you have a job you will meet people.
Health care.. you pay for it or have health insurance. There is no way we can tell you what treatments cost they vary from hospital to hospital, doctor to doctor, nationality to nationality.

At one point I would have said you need at least 6 months money behind you when you come but realistically I think you would need at least a years money now.. prices are rising daily.

Don't forget you need a visa to work legally and whilst in days gone bye a blind eye was taken to those that didn't have the correct visas this has changed/changing. Egyptians rightly want to be first in line for any work there is.. 

good luck


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

As Maiden so rightly states on your other post....Bad idea!!!!
People that move for your reason (I know you want a new life etc...but....)very rarely have a happy ending....particularly at tourist resorts.
Many members here, myself included, lived in tourist resorts for many years, and saw people moving to Egypt for the same reasons... and regretting it, big time!!!
In Islam, a man can only marry a woman 'Of the Book'... which means a woman with a religion....ie Christian , Jew, or Muslim... you come into the category of '*****' so it'll never happen!!!
Also....with the political situation as it is now....it's probably the worst possible time to move to Egypt....
Rules and laws for foreigners are changing fast!
Employers are reluctant to employ foreigners...they don't want to pay for work visas..
Wages are menial, unless you're on an expat package...
Sorry.... hate to be harsh.....but.... bad idea all round!!

Maiden.....feel free to delete or edit if I've broken a guideline.....Sue.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Lucy
I would suggest that if you are serious about living in Sharm you should try it for a few months and see how you like it. Don't give up all in the UK and just move, it is a different lifestyle than you will have been used to, the cultural differences can make a lot of people re think about relocating here.
Things could also be a lot different after the upcoming presidential elections, no-one knows how things will be, for the better or worse.

Just one thing to add on the "guy situation"....if it was a guy in the UK telling all this stuff (apparently all the right things any woman wants to hear) would you believe him or be telling him where to go??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:

Lets keep off the love advice .. no one wants to hear what we say.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> :focus::focus::focus::focus::focus::focus:
> 
> Lets keep off the love advice .. no one wants to hear what we say.




:sorry:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marimar said:


> :sorry:




Lol it's ok but past experience shows us that the threads go no where..


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lucky Jackson said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this site and have read many interesting threads about life in Egypt, with some great responses (particularly from MS-you have extensive knowledge on this topic and I'd value your feedback)
> 
> ...


Unless you come on an expat package you will find it extremely difficult to pay a rent for a decent apartment and live out of the pittance of a wage you will earn....also living in Egypt is a whole world apart from being there on holiday so i would think long and hard before making any decisions...as for Egyptian men in tourist resorts...least said the better


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Lucky Jackson said:


> 1) what jobs could a 28 year old female realistically pursue in a male dominated culture?


Aside from most driving work, cafes, or slinging bricks on a construction site, women do all kinds of jobs here. Whether inside or outside of the home, Egyptian women work.



Lucky Jackson said:


> 2) how much is a sufficient amount of money to save before I come? (minimum)


Enough for a couple months as if you're on vacation, and enough money to get out if need be.



Lucky Jackson said:


> 3) how could meet genuine people who I could form friendships with? For example other young ex-pats in a similar situation


I find it sad that you're excluding Egyptians from your potential social circle. Personally, if I wanted to live among westerners, I'd live in the west, but that's just me. 



Lucky Jackson said:


> 4) is there any places I should avoid?


DEMONSTRATIONS.



Lucky Jackson said:


> 5) how does medical treatment and health care work in Egypt?


Cash and carry and the quality varies, depending on how much you're willing to spend. Most medications are over-the-counter and relatively inexpensive, all things considered.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi, like the others have said, now is not a great time to come without first having a guaranteed job to come to, and no one knows what will happen after the elections, it certainly won't be a quick fix that's for sure.



Lucky Jackson said:


> 1) what jobs could a 28 year old female realistically pursue in a male dominated culture?


Animation, but you'll get paid a pittance, accommodation and meals are included but as I understand it living quarters are a room with probably at least two others; Guest Relations work, but you will ideally need experience in customer service and at least one other language apart from your native language; admin jobs at some of the dive centres, or trawling the beaches for the centres selling diving etc;



Lucky Jackson said:


> 2) how much is a sufficient amount of money to save before I come? (minimum)


I came out with £6k last April and didn't work until September, I have about £1k of that left.



Lucky Jackson said:


> 3) how could meet genuine people who I could form friendships with? For example other young ex-pats in a similar situation


You'll soon make friends.



Lucky Jackson said:


> 4) is there any places I should avoid?


Have you ever been to Sharm? If so then you'll know what most of the areas are like, when you say avoid, I take it you mean for safety reasons.....same places you'd avoid as a female in the UK, sticky situations, dark alleyways etc etc



Lucky Jackson said:


> 5) how does medical treatment and health care work in Egypt?


There are two main hospitals in Sharm, unless you have a residence/work visa then you will get charged as a tourist (about double), but as said by others charges vary from one to the other and depending on what you're there for. Dentists seem to be rather cheap mind you and I think they're all fairly on the ball. There are several pharmacies on every street, and again, prices vary from one to the other and whether they think you're a tourist or not, and what you're buying.

Hope that helps


----------

